# weird sounds in stomach and chest area???



## Guest (Dec 19, 2000)

could this be ibs related only reason it worries me is i can sometimes here the gurgling noises up in m,y chest/heart area is this normal or should I tell doc asap thanks !


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I have the gurgling sounds too. It used to freak me out, but im used to it now. Mine sounds like its coming from my intestines or something. Its wierd. I thought for sure i was hatching something in there. I guess its part of the ibs.


----------



## Throne King (Nov 30, 2000)

Yep,I get it too.Up around the third rib area,left side.A couple of loud gurgles then I know it's time to back to the throne.------------------King of the Throne/Porcelain Prisoner


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I have something in lower part of my left ribcage area too. It occurs in conjunction with breathing, and only happens briefly after a bad bowel episode.It's like bellows...the sound occurs as I inhale and exhale.


----------



## Throne King (Nov 30, 2000)

Steve,I have pain in that area that spikes as I inhale/exhale.Still trying to figure it out. ~TK~


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2000)

HELLO! oh my god does my stomach make sounds. It happens all the time, especialy after I eat. I think someone might be living in there! It's normal, but it kepps you entertained.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Throne King...I don't usually have pain in association with the breathing thing I mentioned...just the weird bellow-like noise.My theory about what is going on with me is that my large intestine gets all bent out of whack, and then when it is emptied, it leaves a gap in the gut where a small air-pocket forms briefly. Who knows, maybe there are air-pockets outside the intestine that are putting pressure on our intestines and causing us the pain and agony to begin with....is that possible? I never thought of it being an outside force before...


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

My theory on the gurgles when breathing is that the diaphragm pushes aginst the top part of the intestines/stomach and triggers a mini-spasm of some kind.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I often hear what sounds like a cartoon sound effect of gulping a glass of water or draining a filled bathtub (chug-a-lugging) and even see a little bubble rise and fall on my abdomen. It comes out as gas and liquid sometimes. That doesn't happen much any more. Now, I usually have to move or press to get anything gurgling. It's not a spasm, but just pushing pockets of water and air around. I sound, look and feel like a cartoon character that swallowed too much water, then was shot with a gun causing water to come out of the holes.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

GI tracts make noises. That's normal. Some people's are much louder than others, and the loudness can vary from time to time, and occasion to occasion. I think often it seems a lot louder to the person it is happening to that to others around them because the vibrations can travel both inside the body as well as outside through the air (this is why your voice doesn't sound the same on a recording as it does inside your head ).K.


----------



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

I have been plagued with those awful noises for 5 years, taking tests in the dead quiet classroom in school was no picnic for me. I hated that, people could hear it and just look. I also came up with a theory; if you have a candidiasis infection, an intestinal yeast infection, the pores in the intestines probably got larger and could cause the loud noises. Just a theory, is it a possibility? I also read about this homeopathic remedy called aqua flora, it's supposed to kill the candida that brings on a host of symptoms. Wish I could figure out what I did to get this problem.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I just thought i would add a little humor to the situation, when i first got ibs the gurgling noises were much worse. In fact when i would get up in the morning i would go brush my teeth over the bathroom sink and i always would hear the gurling . For the longest time i thought that it was the sink, because i had run some water. But i soon discovered it was actually my stomach making all the gurgling noises. It used to scare me cause i thought something was really wrong in there. But now i just laugh at it. One more thing..... My granpa used to say that when you hear your belly gurgling, that meant your little gut was eating your big gut. Of course when i was a little kid i actually believed this, and would run and get something to eat to feed my liitle gut so it wouldnt eat my big gut. Its amazing the things we believe when we are young.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:lso came up with a theory; if you have a candidiasis infection, an intestinal yeast infection, the pores in the intestines probably got larger and could cause the loud noises. Just a theory, is it a possibility?












> quote:I also read about this homeopathic remedy called aqua flora


Homeopathic remedies only contain sugar and could have only a placebo effect.


----------



## RumbleGirl (Feb 1, 2000)

I have had great success with these symptoms by identifying my trigger foods and staying away from them. I have detailed my treatment on a website http://ibsinfo.homepage.com so others will hopefully become symptom-free too.I wish I'd had this information 20 years ago when IBS first struck!


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I get the noises too, YIKES!!!! I can't stand to be anywhere quiet, because it's like my stomach knows everybody's listening, so she decides to speak up and let everybody know she's there







They are gurgling noises, and they are sometimes very loud and embarrassing. I've had them for 18 years, and my father, who has Ulcerative Colitis as well, has them too. We laugh at family get-togethers because it's like our stomachs are competing to see who can be the loudest. So at least I can laugh about it around him. Now when I'm in CHURCH and the pastor is in the middle of the prayer or the invitation, it's a little harder to laugh then







You're not alone, that's for sure!!


----------

